# Time Out-STUFFED FLOUNDER RECIPE



## TimeOut55 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Ingredients:*
2 whole flounder, about 2 pounds, scaled, gutted, head removed*
1/2 cup celery (chopped)
1/2 cup onion (chopped)
3 sticks butter
2 tbls minced garlic
1 egg
1 cup medium shrimp, cooked and peeled
1 cup crab meat
1 box Zatarains Crab Cake mix
Tony Chachere's Original Creol seasoning
Parsley

*Preparation:*
In a large skillet, melt 1 stick of butter and brown onions, celery and garlic. Add shrimp. cook until pink. Remove from heat.
In a large mixing bowl, pour box of Zatarains Crab Cake mix and add one egg, 1/2 cup of cold water and onion,celery and shrimp. Blend well.

Flounder should be gutted with head removed (*my wife who is Japanese said I should leave the head on-I'll leave that up to you. Scale brown (top) side of fish with knife running it from the tail to the head on it's edge. Rinse fish well.
Cut slit in center of brown side of flounder to make a pocket. I use a fillet kniffe and cut to the backbone, then run the knife along the bones to the top and bottom edge.

Melt two sticks of butter and add some Tony Chachere's Original Creol seasoning to add some zesty flavor. Brush the inside of the flounder pocket and stuff. Then brush the top of the fish and pour the remaining butter in the casserole dish or aluminum cookie pan with edges. This mixture stuff two nice sized flounder perfectly.

Garnish with parsley if you like.

*Cooking:*
Place foil over the pan and insert into a pre-heated oven set at 375 degrees. I cooked mine 30 minutes with the foil on and then removed the foil and cooked for an addition 15 minutes. Cooking times may vary based on size of fish and your oven....

Bon Apetit!


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Dang that looks good!!! I like the idea of the "Crab Cake Mix", I'll have to try that!!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

A good stuffed flounder might be the best meal on earth. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## TimeOut55 (Aug 10, 2007)

*I just realized I forgot to add 1/2 cup water*

I just realized I forgot to add 1/2 cup water to the crab cake mix.
Also I used one 8 oz container of HEB fresh crab meat, not 1 cup.
And used 1/2 pound shrimp (other 1/2 pound went into the gumbo.

2 whole flounder, about 2 pounds, scaled, gutted, head removed*
1/2 cup celery (chopped)
1/2 cup onion (chopped)
3 sticks butter
2 tbls minced garlic
1 egg
*1/2 pound medium shrimp, cooked and peeled
1 container (8 oz) crab meat
1/2 cup cold water *
1 box Zatarains Crab Cake mix
Tony Chachere's Original Creol seasoning
Parsley


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

TimeOut55, listen to your wife. Any whole fish should have the head on at least for the cooking process. It adds flavor, protects the thick ends of the loins from drying out and has some of the best meat if you don't mind working around the bones. The head can always be removed prior to serving if you have squeamish diners. That way you can save the head for yourself! To go all stereotypical, when you eat as much fish as the various Asian cultures do, you really develop some expertise. We should pay more attention.

My food snob gene kinda snarled when you went with the cake mix and blended seasonings but sometimes you can't tell the difference in the finished product and it is a whole lot easier. Do you think it would have improved it to start from scratch?


----------



## TimeOut55 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Substitute croutons if you'd like....*

You could easily substitute croutons for the stuffing mix.
I just wanted to try the Zanerans and I thought it turned out well.
All my buddies seemed to agree

Sure there are 100 ways to stuff a flounder. Just wanted to shard my idea....
BTW the whole flounder wouldn't fit in my caserole dish so that's another reason I took the head off..


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

got a box of crab cake mix in the cupboard ,, i was wondering how i was going to use it, got a smaller flounder yesterday i kept whole jus for that, think ill make it for thanksgiving eve. i got a box of stove top cornbread too, any preferences of the 2 anyone? thoughts, ? crab mix r stove top?


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Roundman I might be tempted to go with a half and half mix on that one.

Timeout, I noticed that pan size problem. Time to hit the restaurant supply joint!


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

Man i am using this reciepe as I type. Its smelling good in the kitchen and my mouth is watering. Thanks for the reciepe Timeout


----------



## kemaflats1979 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey buddy thanks for the Recipe.. I'm going to cook it for my girlfriend!!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

I cooked this Christmas day for my family and girlfriend. Along with the beef tenderloin my mom cooked it was one of the better meals we've ever had. Thanks again!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Stuffed Flounder*

Some excellent recipes here!

I make my stuffed flounder using sheepshead to make 'faux crab meat'.

I make it by cooking the fillets in a good Crab Boil Seasoning of your choice.

When cool, it will separate and look(and taste) just like real crab meat.

I use it for any recipe calling for crab meat, when real crabs are scarce. Enjoy! C2


----------



## 3rd Coast Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

Figured I would bump this up since the flounder are moving. This is my favorite way of preparing them!


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Man than looks so good. My favorite meal.


----------

